# Eastlake Fishing Pier



## 17j.amato (Aug 10, 2015)

Has anyone tried fishing spoons or spinners at the Eastlake fishing pier/Eastlake Seawall by the powerplant lately? Its usually been a pretty popular Steelhead spot in years past just wondered if anyone has tried there this year. 

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, plenty of fish, they charge non resident Eastlake members 5 bucks to fish now


----------



## 17j.amato (Aug 10, 2015)

da-animal said:


> Yes, plenty of fish, they charge non resident Eastlake members 5 bucks to fish now


Whats been working for steelhead there?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 17, 2016)

Went there last week, no charge to fish there now. I fished with spoons for a couple of hours and caught nothing. Most people were fishing with a bobber with jig and maggot, or a bobber and minnow, and even seem a bobber with a worm under it. Seen 1 fish caught while I was there about 16 to 18 inches.


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

Jigs with maggots were best


----------

